# Daiwa Ballistic Tournament tbna33-405b For sale.......TRADED



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Custom in excellent condition
14 guides....butt to reel seat center is 26”... has weights in butt...
$350 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$325 shipped pp


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Very interested. What kind of guides do you have on this? Fuji plate seat? Conventional? Thanks.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Plate seat ....wrapped and epoxied.
Built for spinner but with all those guides it could be used as conventional


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you. I assume I would have to move the seat around for a conventional reel. Sorry, not really familiar with these rods or their setup. I hear they cast wonderfully, though.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Seat does not have to be changed at all....guite alright for conventional.
Not so good at low end of range but shine as weight goes up


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Usually throw at least 6oz. Are the guides alconites?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Not sure......bought rod built brand new but didnt think to ask.........probably only thrown about a dozen times.....realized quickly that it was too stiff for me to load with my shoulder issues


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Mr. Fish Bucket, unfortunately we’ve just learned about a COVID-19 death in our family. We will need to fly across country for the funeral. That’s going to put a squeeze on our finances for a few months. I am sorry I couldn’t get that rod from you. Best of luck with the sale. Please stay safe.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sorry.........stay safe


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Would also be interested in trading for cts 1305 or similar rod


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

If you can't throw that rod you aint gonna be able to throw a 1305 CTS


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I was under the impression the 1305 was a more parabolic rod.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Traded rod..........post closed


----------

